# My Cane toad viv



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I decided to revamp my toad tank and thought i'd share some pics with you...

Front









wet end and hides









dry end, hides and feeding area









closeup front









And finally the two occupants
Ethel









and Mavis









Still have some work to do as i'm planning to replace the lights as soon as the mrs allows me to spend my own money!!

sorry about the picture quality - my camera is past its best...

let me know what you think people... :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Tank looks awesome. You need some real plants in there though!


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Tank looks awesome. You need some real plants in there though!


Thanks man - I want real plants but the bottom of the tank is cracked and so cant take large volumes of water. A new tank is out of the question at the moment and although I do have a water tight one, it is alot smaller so will just have to make do for now... :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

You could still put them in and keep them in their pots though.


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> You could still put them in and keep them in their pots though.


Yeah I guess - my two girls go through ALOT of locusts though - it'd really peeve me to maintain a load of nice plants only for them to keep getting eaten :devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

elchopchop said:


> Yeah I guess - my two girls go through ALOT of locusts though - it'd really peeve me to maintain a load of nice plants only for them to keep getting eaten :devil:


Yeah valid point that. Locusts are SO annoying in planted vivs. Wayyyy worse than crickets.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Toad looks great!:2thumb:


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Toad looks great!:2thumb:


Thanks man - i'm really pleased with how they're coming on. When I first got them all they did was hide and they did not like being handled at all. Now Ethel (the biggest one) just vocalises a little when I pick her up and Mavis literally jumps on my hand when i'm feeding or changing water etc. They will also take food from my hand! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

They look cool. Set up looks good, I wouldn't bother with real plants with cane toads. Too big!


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> They look cool. Set up looks good, I wouldn't bother with real plants with cane toads. Too big!


yeah man, in fairness any locusts that get put in there usually dont live past a couple of seconds anyway but sometimes one manages to avoid being slaughtered and hops off and hides. The food source for the locust live food is a dish of spoiled fruit. The toads know this and they will wait by the dish for any strays to come and feed. I wouldn't want to break their routine and I couldnt be doing with having to replant them every morning after the two girls have uprooted them in the night!! :2thumb:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

looks like a forest floor, given the time and money you'll go far with that size tank anyhow. crack's easily repaired so won't need new tank.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice tank n toads.

Mine is still very timid and hides/wont move around stage so ive got some liveplants in for now.
He's hunkered down in the corner of the 2 heatmats and wont move, eventhough I half dug him out...lol

Tell ya one thing tho....Im WWAAYY suprised they eat dead/non moving stuff.
Plonked a dead locust infront of him and within a min or two he'd eaten it...and hes done it TWICE today.


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

REDDEV1L said:


> Nice tank n toads.
> 
> Mine is still very timid and hides/wont move around stage so ive got some liveplants in for now.
> He's hunkered down in the corner of the 2 heatmats and wont move, eventhough I half dug him out...lol
> ...


haha ace! given time he should come around. my two only really move around alot at night. if they move in the day time its usually just to find a more comfy resting place - have you had yours long? how old is he? :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I've had him 5 weeks, but upset his settling in period by moving him to a bigger tank last week. 
The place I got him said he was still young, cb, and called him, "Him"
Not so sure about cb or male but he seems young by his mannerisms....but at about 4 inches he aint no toadlet..lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> Nice tank n toads.
> 
> Mine is still very timid and hides/wont move around stage so ive got some liveplants in for now.
> He's hunkered down in the corner of the 2 heatmats and wont move, eventhough I half dug him out...lol
> ...


Mines still in the hiding stage, as well, but he or she will gain confidence when they get older. I'm thinking about simplifying the tank a bit so s/he can't hide quite so much, but I haven't decided for sure.

EDIT: Meanwhile, two of my new black-spined toads have been in amplexus; which is a bit wierd given they are only in a temporary plastic tank till I get their new home ready!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> . I'm thinking about simplifying the tank a bit so s/he can't hide quite so much, but I haven't decided for sure.


Quite annoying when they've got loads of space but would rather just sit in one spot or hide away isnt it :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> Quite annoying when they've got loads of space but would rather just sit in one spot or hide away isnt it :lol2:


Bigtime!:lol2:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cool toads and great names too! :2thumb:


----------

